# How can I change my avatar??



## SouthLink02 (Jul 1, 2003)

To something outside the site?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

You gotta pay $10 if you wanna custom avatar


----------



## SouthLink02 (Jul 1, 2003)

Oh, you have to be kidding me. I have my own Avatar. I just want to put it on...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

whats the avatar


----------



## SouthLink02 (Jul 1, 2003)




----------



## HT_Flyer (Apr 5, 2003)

he meant you have to be a supporting member to have custom avatar.


----------



## SouthLink02 (Jul 1, 2003)

Ugh, no thanks :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SouthLink02</b>!
> Ugh, no thanks :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


You also get access to members only forums and the chat room with that $9.95.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

And its just $10 for one year.


----------

